# Can't log into MyBMW page



## chewmann (Jun 24, 2015)

Is anyone having the same issue? When I put my email address and password in, a popup window appears saying I have to read and agree to an ESIGN document. I click "I have read and agree" and hit "Save" but instead of getting to my page, I get a message in red at the top of the window that states, "We apologize but Financial Services functionality is not currently available."

This of course happened the day I got my VIN and production number on my 435i I just ordered through my dealer....ARGH!

Thanks!

PS - new to the forum and this is my first post. I was hoping my first post would have been pics of my 2016 435, but no.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Yep... same problem here. It all started a couple weeks ago when I entered the VIN for my 340i. I have seen other posts in this also.


----------



## chewmann (Jun 24, 2015)

Come think of it, I did enter the last 7 digits of my VIN and it didn't show anything. So I reloaded the page and that's when the trouble started.

So are you able to get in now? If so, how did you fix the issue?

Thanks!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

MyBMW logged me in just fine.


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

It has not worked for me for days and was still not working this morning. Then an hour or so I tried again and it works. So looks like they fixed whatever was wrong.


----------



## gat0rdave (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm getting the same problem right after entering my VIN. Anyone get past this?


----------



## shadowyman (Jun 10, 2013)

Same here.


----------



## Hookster57 (May 9, 2015)

Me too, for months now.


----------



## gat0rdave (Jul 18, 2015)

FYI... I received this response from BMW today:



> Dear Mr. XXXX:
> 
> Thank you for writing to BMW of North America, LLC regarding our website. Our web team is aware of this issue and is working towards a resolution.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hookster57 (May 9, 2015)

Scary that a company like BMW has such a clusterf$&k of a website.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

WebsiteS They're so tangled in security through obscurity for no ONE being responsible.


----------



## gat0rdave (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks like the site finally started working


----------



## hercar (Sep 16, 2009)

gat0rdave said:


> Looks like the site finally started working


Not for me...must be a 2 person IT department.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Must be User Errors


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Uninformative error messages is the hallmark of Security Through Obscurity.


----------



## joelk01 (Sep 6, 2007)

Still have the same problem


----------



## Daryll (Jun 10, 2016)

For what it's worth I just was able to sign in. Agreed with whoever called the website a clusterf*** though...


----------

